# whats the best way to check cocaine purity?



## swampgrower (Aug 10, 2010)

ok im curious to how people check the purity of coke? i know the bleach one but im curious to what others are out there.


----------



## daviaces (Aug 10, 2010)

wash it up and weigh it again


----------



## swampgrower (Aug 10, 2010)

daviaces said:


> wash it up and weigh it again


 wash? i dont understand


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Aug 10, 2010)

According to the one of my favorite movies, Blow, heat can be used to check the purity. 187 is the temperature that pure cocaine will melt, keeping Bobcat Goldwait from feeling his face.


----------



## researchkitty (Aug 10, 2010)

toss a pinch of powder in a glass of water. Whatever floats and doesnt dissolve instantly is the cutting agents............. If it all dissolves in a second or two, then enjoy your night and smile wide.


----------



## swampgrower (Aug 10, 2010)

ok well he told me nothing floated in bleach nor water so hehe


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 10, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> toss a pinch of powder in a glass of water. Whatever floats and doesnt dissolve instantly is the cutting agents............. If it all dissolves in a second or two, then enjoy your night and smile wide.


I like your rhythm and flow of things 

But anything here you find in America will be cut to SHIT! Anything that slightly stings the nose and makes your heart feel strained after a few lines is cut. Good ass blow will cost about 80 a gram. A 100mg line will set your straight !


----------



## swampgrower (Aug 10, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I like your rhythm and flow of things
> 
> But anything here you find in America will be cut to SHIT! Anything that slightly stings the nose and makes your heart feel strained after a few lines is cut. Good ass blow will cost about 80 a gram. A 100mg line will set your straight !


yea but no sting good and bitter and numbs the tongue fast must be good the guy said it was pure but you know how that is.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 10, 2010)

swampgrower said:


> yea but no sting good and bitter and numbs the tongue fast must be good the guy said it was pure but you know how that is.


Just because it numbs doesn't mean its good... actually thats a impurity right there. I'll settle for a fairly decent pile of cocaine... but its something I cannot indulge in. I'm a man who cherishes the purity of drugs lols


----------



## swampgrower (Aug 10, 2010)

yea but it numbs and can be cut with lidocane but i dont think it is.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 10, 2010)

swampgrower said:


> yea but it numbs and can be cut with lidocane but i dont think it is.


Lidocaine is the stuff that numbs... general dental anesthetic!


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Aug 10, 2010)

No pure cocaine numbs too. That was it's first purpose after all.


----------



## swampgrower (Aug 10, 2010)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> No pure cocaine numbs too. That was it's first purpose after all.


exactly thats why it first came popular for medicine


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 10, 2010)

Dear brother ... before the product arrives at your guys place ... it get's stepped many times along the way. (the product must be shipped and therefore changes many hands ... and let's be honest, people are greedy) Obviously the quality of the product at hand depending on the quantity your buddy moves. _So think clearly about your source and what he mainly moves_. He might say that it is pure ... but that is because he did not cut it himself. In terms of numbness ... the one you speak of ... _as it seems_ ... might be attributed to many cut agents. As per NDA's post, lidocaine is one of them novacane is another both producing the same effect. There are others. But that is not the scope of this thread.
The more I learn the more I realize that I know nothing (as there is so much to know ... and not enough time) ... but I have learned from my travels to South America ... what the real deal tastes like. It has been very hard since these trips to replicate the sensation of locally purchased product no matter how pure it was claimed to be.
The numbness is felt first through your nasal passage ... at first. Following the 'drip' as the substance travels down your system, your head starts feeling like it is turning into 'styrofoam' of sort (my best analogy)... then you get gust of rushes along your shoulders/back area and moves down through your extremities. Think of cool breeze as it hits warm body (as you step out of a shower) feeling. Little hairs on your arms ... do the feel like they want to reach to the sky ... like you got zapped with electric current .... do you feel that ?

Obviously I share my experiences and how my brain perceives the substance. I have discussed this extensively with friends during insufflation at many sessions. As also after the experience ... effects have been identical ... hence this base line ... and my rant on the subject.


----------



## SoonCome (Aug 10, 2010)

swampgrower said:


> ok im curious to how people check the purity of coke? i know the bleach one but im curious to what others are out there.


 
I've found that if you end up in your friends bathroom on new years staring at yourself in the mirror after you threw up even though you can't feel your throat, promising that if you can make it through this one youl'll never do the stuff again...your coke has passed the purity test.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 10, 2010)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> No pure cocaine numbs too. That was it's first purpose after all.


My bad! Yes, I don't know where my mind was at. It in fact does numb naturally, thus COCA


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 10, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> Dear brother ... before the product arrives at your guys place ... it get's stepped many times along the way. (the product must be shipped and therefore changes many hands ... and let's be honest, people are greedy) Obviously the quality of the product at hand depending on the quantity your buddy moves. _So think clearly about your source and what he mainly moves_. He might say that it is pure ... but that is because he did not cut it himself. In terms of numbness ... the one you speak of ... _as it seems_ ... might be attributed to many cut agents. As per NDA's post, lidocaine is one of them novacane is another both producing the same effect. There are others. But that is not the scope of this thread.
> The more I learn the more I realize that I know nothing (as there is so much to know ... and not enough time) ... but I have learned from my travels to South America ... what the real deal tastes like. It has been very hard since these trips to replicate the sensation of locally purchased product no matter how pure it was claimed to be.
> The numbness is felt first through your nasal passage ... at first. Following the 'drip' as the substance travels down your system, your head starts feeling like it is turning into 'styrofoam' of sort (my best analogy)... then you get gust of rushes along your shoulders/back area and moves down through your extremities. Think of cool breeze as it hits warm body (as you step out of a shower) feeling. Little hairs on your arms ... do the feel like they want to reach to the sky ... like you got zapped with electric current .... do you feel that ?
> 
> Obviously I share my experiences and how my brain perceives the substance. I have discussed this extensively with friends during insufflation at many sessions. As also after the experience ... effects have been identical ... hence this base line ... and my rant on the subject.


Now that experience sounds pure, and untouched by greedy fingers


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

if you handled ehough soft in your life you can litterly rub your finger over a brick and tell if its raw or not by rubbing a lil coke inbetween your tumb and index finger.... if its oily it raw.......... if its grittyish its stepped on... takes a lil time to get this down.... plus pure coke has that look to it... it like a greyish white and bricked hard has fuck like chalk if its oil based, and sparkley flakes if its that good snorting coke.... aka the fish scale


----------



## swampgrower (Aug 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> if you handled ehough soft in your life you can litterly rub your finger over a brick and tell if its raw or not by rubbing a lil coke inbetween your tumb and index finger.... if its oily it raw.......... if its grittyish its stepped on... takes a lil time to get this down.... plus pure coke has that look to it... it like a greyish white and bricked hard has fuck like chalk if its oil based, and sparkley flakes if its that good snorting coke.... aka the fish scale


shit its not gritty its in brick forms and when i rub my fingers together it just disapeared into my fingers real smooth like.....no grit at all. shit after the Clorox test it turned to a paste like after i poured out the bleach... im guessin this is bomb shit. i put residue on my finger and put it on my tounge and it went numb and numb my lip lol


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

swampgrower said:


> shit its not gritty its in brick forms and when i rub my fingers together it just disapeared into my fingers real smooth like.....no grit at all. shit after the Clorox test it turned to a paste like after i poured out the bleach... im guessin this is bomb shit. i put residue on my finger and put it on my tounge and it went numb and numb my lip lol


IF YOUR NOT LIEING SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT THAT RAW.. i know how to cut yay with lidocain and laxitives, then put it in a press and spray it with acetone, or strong alcohal...everclear, and brick it back up, but its not the same... an expreianced person will know it will be bricked but brittley


----------



## theexpress (Aug 10, 2010)

also bkeach wtf..... use ammonia... the best rocks i ever rocked up were when i used ammonia, not baking soda...


----------



## daviaces (Aug 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *daviaces*  
wash it up and weigh it again
wash? i dont understand 

take 1gram and boil it up with ammonium, forms into rock (boil away impurities)then weigh the rock if it weighs 0.7 g then it 70 percent ect ?
seen a few presses for reforming 9bars ,pure coke is hard to come by and not really practical to sell /take


----------



## sven deisel (Aug 12, 2010)

more pure = more waxy


----------



## Dj cumblaster (Feb 13, 2016)

They 


ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Lidocaine is the stuff that numbs... general dental anesthetic!


still use it in general medicine, rarely but is available. And ketamine has become a very common sedative. Nothing funnier then seeing a 60 year old women in a k hole, I'm always jealous


----------



## canndo (Feb 13, 2016)

Levamisole is so close to cocaine chemically that you cannot use traditional tests. 
Closest is to base some and do a melt point on it


----------



## Stonercat420 (Jul 8, 2016)

That's good to know cause I just got some the other day and I think it's fake it's all chalky little white rocks the first time I got it it was a nice fine powder


----------



## canndo (Jul 11, 2016)

The real answer is, you can't. 


Bleach tests won't work anymore. , not even rubbing it will work. a melt point test will work if you have the equipment. You can't even do a base ash test or percentage base test. 


The reason is levamisole. Remember that chemical. For the past five years or so Dea labs have found this drug in 80 percent of all coke imported into the US, higher in the UK. 

Levamisole is an animal and human parasite control drug. It isn't good for you... At all. 

Yes, I know, the economics don't seem to work, why would anyone cut coke before it is smuggled. The answer is that it makes those flakes look better and it has a psychoactive effect. 

It is also chemically nearly indistinguishable from cocaine. It bases just like coke, it melts like it, it us water soluable and it isn't gritty. 

You can't wash it out using acetone, you can't even recrystalize it unless you do a he and water wash if the desolved base. 

Lots of people believe bricks right off the boat are cut because whoever made the stuff used poor chemicals (try buying fifty fifty five gallons of acetone anymore, or potassium potassium permanganate in bulk). 


So they do what they can but the don't do the final wash because.... Why? 

If you are doing a lot of blow you might want to do your own research on this crap, you might change your mind. It tends to make your extremities fall off, ears, nose, stuff like that. 

But, you gotta be doing a large bit of it. 


I know it sounds like just one more doper myth like holes in your brain or Lsd in your spine. It's not, look for yourself.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 11, 2016)

snort it to see.


----------



## atidd11 (Jul 15, 2016)

[Q="theexpress, post: 4500771, member: 233471"]IF YOUR NOT LIEING SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT THAT RAW.. i know how to cut yay with lidocain and laxitives, then put it in a press and spray it with acetone, or strong alcohal...everclear, and brick it back up, but its not the same... an expreianced person will know it will be bricked but brittley[/QUOTE]
U dont cut coke with friggin lidocaine smfh. If u ever had lido us know its incredibly numbing and u can easily fuck a batch of coke up wit lido


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 15, 2016)

atidd11 said:


> [Q="theexpress, post: 4500771, member: 233471"]IF YOUR NOT LIEING SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT THAT RAW.. i know how to cut yay with lidocain and laxitives, then put it in a press and spray it with acetone, or strong alcohal...everclear, and brick it back up, but its not the same... an expreianced person will know it will be bricked but brittley


U dont cut coke with friggin lidocaine smfh. If u ever had lido us know its incredibly numbing and u can easily fuck a batch of coke up wit lido[/QUOTE]
and cause you to have a massive heart attack. cocaine and lidocaine are both incredibly effective at fucking up cardiac rhythm.


----------



## Psychonautic Tendencies (Jul 19, 2016)

Didn't bother to read all the posts, but changing it into it's base form would be the easiest way to check purity. Take a gram or so and cook it up with sodium bicarbonate(baking soda), and weigh whats left, also, less water is better.


----------



## Psychonautic Tendencies (Jul 19, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> U dont cut coke with friggin lidocaine smfh. If u ever had lido us know its incredibly numbing and u can easily fuck a batch of coke up wit lido


and cause you to have a massive heart attack. cocaine and lidocaine are both incredibly effective at fucking up cardiac rhythm.[/QUOTE]


Wondering your source for this information, i've been led and read to believe slightly different information and a quick google couldnt find the information you're talking about. A link would be appreciated!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 19, 2016)

someone said cocaine?


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 20, 2016)

Psychonautic Tendencies said:


> Wondering your source for this information, i've been led and read to believe slightly different information and a quick google couldnt find the information you're talking about. A link would be appreciated!


23 years experience as an ER RN and Paramedic. knowing cardiac drugs was part of my job and resuscitating junkies was an everyday occurrence.


----------



## canndo (Jul 20, 2016)

Psychonautic Tendencies said:


> Didn't bother to read all the posts, but changing it into it's base form would be the easiest way to check purity. Take a gram or so and cook it up with sodium bicarbonate(baking soda), and weigh whats left, also, less water is better.



Doesn't work. Sorry


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2016)

canndo said:


> Doesn't work. Sorry


 canndo, are they adding the Levamisole at the point of manufacture, or somewhere further down the line? i'm really interested in if you're saying it's pretty hard to find quality coke today, sans Levamisole, as it's added during manufacturing, of if it's added further down the line at some point, and one with good connections should still be able to source quality coke with out it?
just curious, it's been more than a few years since i've touched it, but i always love learning.. tyia..


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

a little ammonia and hcl,
yiu can do just about anything in life




racerboy71 said:


> one with good connections should still be able to source quality coke with out



si senor


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> a little ammonia and hcl,
> yiu can do just about anything in life
> 
> 
> ...


 hello hello, lol..


----------



## canndo (Jul 22, 2016)

racerboy71 said:


> canndo, are they adding the Levamisole at the point of manufacture, or somewhere further down the line? i'm really interested in if you're saying it's pretty hard to find quality coke today, sans Levamisole, as it's added during manufacturing, of if it's added further down the line at some point, and one with good connections should still be able to source quality coke with out it?
> just curious, it's been more than a few years since i've touched it, but i always love learning.. tyia..



Point of manufacture. I've been watching the trade for forty years. It doesn't make sense to hit it before crossing borders but that's what is happening. 

Eighty percent of all coke regardless of size of bust all has this in it. 

It is so chemically close to coke that it will base out. You can tell because the melt point is just a little different. The base vapes off, then the other stuff goes and it smells horrible, like burning paint. 

I suspect the art of making blow is so far gone, and the right chemicals so difficult to get in bulk that this stuff sets up that flake cleavage.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2016)

ever try...?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-fine-columbian.895984/


ive never seen coke with it.. but could be my coke comes from a different route through dif manufacturers. east and west coast oke never lookes wet either i notice.. where my kitchen cut will be straight goop if it sits out a few hrs. idk idc


----------



## canndo (Jul 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ever try...?
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-fine-columbian.895984/
> 
> 
> ive never seen coke with it.. but could be my coke comes from a different route through dif manufacturers. east and west coast oke never lookes wet either i notice.. where my kitchen cut will be straight goop if it sits out a few hrs. idk idc




The stiff I've been seeing. Looks. A little less boutique than that. But it still has every cosmetic character of some.of the better stuff of the 80s. Dissolves completely and clearly, smells of acetone maybe a bit of diesel. Sometimes bubblegum. Cleaves nicely, waxy, flakes, sometimes a bit off white but a wash makes it perfect leaving a bit of yellow brown sticky oil. Rubs out smoothly no grit. 


But cooking it off shows lavamisol, after that creamy slightly sweet smell, taste it goes to acrid chemical and ashes up. 


It's in there. I can't say with your pic. Not all samples, but as I said up to 80 percent. There is something wrong with the high too. Jut a little.off. Drifts, isolating.


----------



## SandScorps (May 8, 2017)

Hello, I just joined this forum and wanted give my opinion on this old but alive thread.

I can guarantee that 99% of the "bricks" at the border to US wont pass 80-85% of purity. They get cut several times before it gets to the border, this is talking about just in the way of getting from south border to north border of mexico, only good news to this is that in mexico the most common and cheaper cutting agent is lactose, which is harmless to health or at least almost harmless, this is used because once the process of cutting and re-bricking is done lactose gives that yellowish pearl lke finish, even more than it was before cutting. 

Most pure bricks that I heard back then (early 90's) used to be 97% of purity, And last decade I heard of same purity, but this bricks were not for US their final destiny was european market and they werent cut not because of that but because of how well the stamp in it was marked, vacuum bags were custom made with the brand of the brick how the strips of tape were used, it was very difficult for transporters to duplicate the brand stamp and packaging.

Just to point out some facts why most likely people who buys snow from an 8th (3.5g) and below dont even know what a 50% of purity snow is like. Dealers who buys by a brick would not sell less than Oz, and if he is a good dealer and would not cut it, he would not sell it for less than $800-$1000(L.A. market price) an oz to make it worth the risk, and you are talking of almost 36 transactions. Gram dealers buy an ounce and cut it at least to make 1.5 ounces, and there is even dealers who buys an 8th to sell $20's this usually end up at 20-25% of purity at the streets.

Other things to concider:

The purer, the consistency is not rock hard, as some has mentioned it is oilish, so without applying any heat to dry it it cant be grind to powder to be snored. Easiest way to make it usable is heating up a plate to 100c degrees and smash it with a spoon till it is real fine powder.
Lidocaine, Benzocain and all anesthetics that come in powder presentation take longer to feel the numbness than snow, even at 20% purity snow numbness can be felt almost instantly, if you were to taste the mentioned above they take above 30 seconds before you start to feel the numbness.
Snoring anesthetics used in snow feel spicy until numbness takes effect, it irritates, therefor users tend to use it in shorter periods of time to get rid of the pain that comes back and not because they stop feeling that the effect is gone, this becomes a necessity because of the irritation caused by cutting agents used, which ever they are.
Good snow wont make you paranoid, it should wake you up, more alertness, more focused. If it gets you paranoid its because of meths used to make it feel as a drug, otherwise you wont feel anything but pain and not an enjoyable trip in the sky.
If you want real pure snow (100% purity) then find a dealer who has double or triple washed snow. But its way more expensive but way less harmful, and no paranoid effect which most people are familiar to. 

So if you want to know purity then get washed snow, and get familiar with it, and when you get regular snow then you would easily determined how good or bad it is, or buy atleast an ounce and google how to wash snow and do it yourself, but get ready for the truth, you most likely end up with 10-15g out of the 28g, but good shit though.

Mods, please remove if I violated any rules, I just went straight to give my opinion before reading the rules, I appologize if I did. None of what i mentioned is a secret that cant be found on the web.


----------



## ppmg420 (Sep 13, 2017)

You always could buy a professional test on eBay and check your stuff. It's called EZ Test Kit for Cocaine identification. Peace


----------



## Curiousgorage (Aug 1, 2018)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I like your rhythm and flow of things
> 
> But anything here you find in America will be cut to SHIT! Anything that slightly stings the nose and makes your heart feel strained after a few lines is cut. Good ass blow will cost about 80 a gram. A 100mg line will set your straight !


Ok say i buy a g.how can i test how much real coke is acually in it.or test be4 i buy


----------



## Curiousgorage (Aug 1, 2018)

ppmg420 said:


> You always could buy a professional test on eBay and check your stuff. It's called EZ Test Kit for Cocaine identification. Peace


Thnk u


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 8, 2018)

Curiousgorage said:


> Ok say i buy a g.how can i test how much real coke is acually in it.or test be4 i buy


cook it up is the only way and you need to know how and I cant explain it on the net but that the true fact.


----------



## old_skool/snowman (Aug 9, 2018)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Now that experience sounds pure, and untouched by greedy fingers





theexpress said:


> if you handled ehough soft in your life you can litterly rub your finger over a brick and tell if its raw or not by rubbing a lil coke inbetween your tumb and index finger.... if its oily it raw.......... if its grittyish its stepped on... takes a lil time to get this down.... plus pure coke has that look to it... it like a greyish white and bricked hard has fuck like chalk if its oil based, and sparkley flakes if its that good snorting coke.... aka the fish scale


damn it’s like back in the day between the mid 70s-the early 90s is when I had a line straight off the boat and always picked up at the docks best product I ever received china white 
Snatched up a ball today and I gotta say for it being $60 a g and $150 a ball these guys product nowadays is trash man I’m glad I gave this shit up 20yrs ago cuhz I was a zone a week kinda guy especially when I was gettin 5 bricks for 47.5k back in the day that soft was major ....


----------



## old_skool/snowman (Aug 9, 2018)

Curiousgorage said:


> Thnk u


Damn never thought of that thanks bruh


----------



## old_skool/snowman (Aug 9, 2018)

SandScorps said:


> Hello, I just joined this forum and wanted give my opinion on this old but alive thread.
> 
> I can guarantee that 99% of the "bricks" at the border to US wont pass 80-85% of purity. They get cut several times before it gets to the border, this is talking about just in the way of getting from south border to north border of mexico, only good news to this is that in mexico the most common and cheaper cutting agent is lactose, which is harmless to health or at least almost harmless, this is used because once the process of cutting and re-bricking is done lactose gives that yellowish pearl lke finish, even more than it was before cutting.
> 
> ...


Bruh you ain’t bullshittin when ya said that you’d lose some when washed 2-3 times just finished and repressed heated and dried almost as good as my first bump back in the day right on for the advice


----------



## CFL MAGIC (Aug 22, 2018)

Spoon...water...drop the Cocaine in...if when it dissolves looks like jus like clear str8 water then chances are u have quality...add a pinch of Arm n Hammer n apply heat until u begin to see it tryna boil then remove heat...if it looks like drops of oil in the water then ur Cocaine is of high quality...


----------



## Khan54 (May 9, 2019)

canndo said:


> Doesn't work. Sorry


I'm new to this forum, and appreciate what you guys are saying! Also new to the intricacies of cocaine. I've had my fair share years ago , and more often times than not, the blow was white, soft-ish or very gritty and brittle. Numbed the hell out of mouth and back of my throat, so, I assumed it was "good stuff". Plus, I was sweating bullets, talking a mile-a-minute, and God knows what else. Haven't touched it in a long time, only a couple of months ago have I been re-introduced to it. I was not aware the levamisole was also a base and has extremely similar biochemical properties as cocaine!! Yowzer. I'm looking at the snow I got tonight and I'm shaking my head bc it's white-white, very powdery, smooth going up the nostril, and gives a pretty decent high for about--oh-- 5 min. Anyone want to take a trip to SA??


----------



## canndo (May 10, 2019)

Sigh. Ok. Regarding the often repeated notion that coke is cut with speed or meth. The serum half life of cocaine is roughly 1.5 hrs. Rule of thumb is three passes. That makes 5.5 hrs total for the effect to be completely unnoticeable. Ok ?

Half life of methamphetamine is 12 to 24 hours. Three passes are one and a half days or more. Effective dose of meth is roughly 10 to 30 mg.


The short of it is that of you do half a dozen rails and 5 hours later you are sleeping no matter how fitfully. Your blow is NOT cut with meth. Most times there is no meth in your blow, ok? It doesnt make economic sense and it you put too much in folks dont sleep, you put too little in, no effect.

I know folks love their drug myths but myths are not as valuable as fact.

As for economic sense, why would any smuggler cut their gear BEFORE crossing a border? Why would anyone spend the money? Fact is that the blow was likely not cut with anything but sheep dewormer before it makes it through to the u.s,


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

Stop being scared and go to the source if you want the very best in quality and purity... Or go to the Fed's and get a Columbian cellmate like I did... Then you're plugged in...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

Khan54 said:


> I'm new to this forum, and appreciate what you guys are saying! Also new to the intricacies of cocaine. I've had my fair share years ago , and more often times than not, the blow was white, soft-ish or very gritty and brittle. Numbed the hell out of mouth and back of my throat, so, I assumed it was "good stuff". Plus, I was sweating bullets, talking a mile-a-minute, and God knows what else. Haven't touched it in a long time, only a couple of months ago have I been re-introduced to it. I was not aware the levamisole was also a base and has extremely similar biochemical properties as cocaine!! Yowzer. I'm looking at the snow I got tonight and I'm shaking my head bc it's white-white, very powdery, smooth going up the nostril, and gives a pretty decent high for about--oh-- 5 min. Anyone want to take a trip to SA??


You have to go get it if you want some good shit...


----------



## canndo (May 31, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You have to go get it if you want some good shit...



Not necessarily.


----------



## Logan Burke (Jun 2, 2019)

canndo said:


> Sigh. Ok. Regarding the often repeated notion that coke is cut with speed or meth. The serum half life of cocaine is roughly 1.5 hrs. Rule of thumb is three passes. That makes 5.5 hrs total for the effect to be completely unnoticeable. Ok ?
> 
> Half life of methamphetamine is 12 to 24 hours. Three passes are one and a half days or more. Effective dose of meth is roughly 10 to 30 mg.
> 
> ...


I must agee with this assesment. There are much more economical solutions for dilution, such as additives that produce that same 'numbing' as cocaine does, and costs far less to cut in large quantities than it would something like meth or any other amphetamine...
Cutting dope before crossing the border just isn't very economical. 



Frank Nitty said:


> You have to go get it if you want some good shit...


I get what ya mean, but telling someone to go to the source might put someone in harms way. Based on experience, the community of people involved with coke and speed generally aren't t the most warm and welcoming kind of crowd.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 2, 2019)

Logan Burke said:


> I must agee with this assesment. There are much more economical solutions for dilution, such as additives that produce that same 'numbing' as cocaine does, and costs far less to cut in large quantities than it would something like meth or any other amphetamine...
> Cutting dope before crossing the border just isn't very economical.
> 
> 
> I get what ya mean, but telling someone to go to the source might put someone in harms way. Based on experience, the community of people involved with coke and speed generally aren't t the most warm and welcoming kind of crowd.


Where I'm from it's very popular to cut coke with speed(meth). However many dealers also cut with benzocaine which makes their product much more valuable.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 2, 2019)

All you cats are talking about snorting coke... I know a few people that do that... Me,I sell hard... There's waaaayyyy more money in that,so i would try to find the best i can and I would NOT STEP ON IT!!! The whole idea of being a drug dealer is to get rid of it as fast as I can... You cant do that if you have some shit that's been stepped on a million times!!!


----------



## canndo (Jun 3, 2019)

Let's look at one more thing. No matter now fine you think your kind is, ldds are that it was made by someone with a fourth grade education, IN THE JUNGLE. Ok? There are few if any true chemists out there grinding out 90 percent pure and pressing it for the folks in Los estados Unidos. Why should they?


----------



## Stikdown (Aug 7, 2019)

My recent experience after taking a 5 year break has been bad. Simple reagent tests can be helpful. 

I test every batch with Marquis and 98% of the time it reacts to amphetamine not meth.

Lactose is also very common. You do a rail and a few minutes later your stomach is bubbling then you got a lot of lactose.

Having lived in Colombia for nearly a decade I can tell you that it is cut or poorly made before it is originally bricked.

Coke going to Europe usually doesn't get this treatment. The best coke outside of Colombia I had in Germany.

Today's coke is often adulterated on the dealer end with a research chemical referred to to as Hex.

A microscope and $30 worth of reagents can tell you a lot. I don't trust these purity tests. I've fooled them. I'm sure the coke manufacturer can.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 7, 2019)

Im looking at some REALLY GOOD SHIT right now... Its nauseating just to smell it... Id takena pic but i don't think that is permitted... This is a site for marijuana,not cocaine...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im looking at some REALLY GOOD SHIT right now... Its nauseating just to smell it... Id takena pic but i don't think that is permitted... This is a site for marijuana,not cocaine...


Oh shit!!! I see I spoke too soon... And this is powder...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 7, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


What's that in the top pic???Boy???


----------



## Logan Burke (Aug 7, 2019)

I think they refer to coke like that as 'scale' coke, or fish scale...because of how shiney it is, like the scale's on a fish's body. I could be wrong, haven't touched coke ever since I got a batch that was chalked full of either ether or some other substance that ate ulcers into both of my nostrils after a 2-3 day binge...my nose was bleeding after just one day of using it..should've quit there, but I'd dropped a pretty penny on it and I was sort of feining for more so...yeah. Lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What's that in the top pic???Boy???


Nevermind, i see what it is...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 7, 2019)

Logan Burke said:


> I think they refer to coke like that as 'scale' coke, or fish scale...because of how shiney it is, like the scale's on a fish's body. I could be wrong, haven't touched coke ever since I got a batch that was chalked full of either ether or some other substance that ate ulcers into both of my nostrils after a 2-3 day binge...my nose was bleeding after just one day of using it..should've quit there, but I'd dropped a pretty penny on it and I was sort of feining for more so...yeah. Lol.


Yeah I have some flake...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 7, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> What's that in the top pic???Boy???


That is 100% unadulterated cocaine.

No footprints here.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 7, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> That is 100% unadulterated cocaine.
> 
> No footprints here.


That's how it's supposed to be


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 8, 2019)

stiraght up we all need that pure


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 8, 2019)

yo frank nitty wut with the pic of meth you got up there heatlessbbq got that fire up you got the meth yo hahahaaa


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 8, 2019)

WildCard008 said:


> yo frank nitty wut with the pic of meth you got up there heatlessbbq got that fire up you got the meth yo hahahaaa


Not meth bro... I turned that into some hard white!!!


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 8, 2019)

old_skool/snowman said:


> damn it’s like back in the day between the mid 70s-the early 90s is when I had a line straight off the boat and always picked up at the docks best product I ever received china white
> Snatched up a ball today and I gotta say for it being $60 a g and $150 a ball these guys product nowadays is trash man I’m glad I gave this shit up 20yrs ago cuhz I was a zone a week kinda guy especially when I was gettin 5 bricks for 47.5k back in the day that soft was major ....


It had to be trash if you bought it that cheep in the usa for less then 10 grand each.lol
Pink perberiun its speled wrong but its the best I have always heard.lol


----------



## WildCard008 (Aug 13, 2019)

so much powder round tese days allstepped on and cut wit who knos


----------



## canndo (Aug 13, 2019)

Let's do this again. Flake no longer indicates purity. I don't care how good it looks. Lavamisol mixed with good white makes identical flakes. Lavamisol also bases out along with your coke, as does cocamine so there's that.

What we all used to know is now false.

Clorox tests, reagents tests, melt tests, none work any more.

Oh, and other will not make your nose bloody. Those big flakes trap acid and that is likely your problem. It can't be washed unless you crush it. Not properly anyway. Try it for yourself, put some litmus paper on some fresh powder and see if I'm not right.


----------



## TroyMcClure (Aug 18, 2019)

I'd use the standard reagents to test for anything that could've been added to it (Marquis test, etc), but there are also Cocaine Purity tests often sold by the same places you'll find the other reagents that give rough estimates of potency. Should be relatively easy to find if you search for "Cocaine Purity Test Kit"


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 20, 2019)

Do any of You know about cocaine in correlation with SSRIs and anti depressants?


----------



## Jr2020 (Oct 9, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Do any of You know about cocaine in correlation with SSRIs and anti depressants?


Old question I know but in reference to what exactly? If it's dangerous? Interactions? I take Paxil, an SSRI, and frequently stack Xanax and Clonazepam to that. And I've used large amounts of coke while doing so, have habitually used cocaine while on those meds on and off monthly at the very least. All of those prescription drugs are classified as high-risk, and of course cocaine is illegal. So yeah it can be dangerous to do all that. Don't go nuts and pace yourself, same as anyone should. Especially with high purity (above 90%) coke. There have been times I've felt some weird heartbeat rhythms probably due to all that stuff in my system and probably not something I'd feel without the anti depressants present there. I'm a firm believer in underdosing to get a feel for how that gear hits before going all in on your usual fat line. The bottom line is you're pumping chemicals that are manufactured in labs or poorly constructed coca pits into your body and that can damage organs and chemical balances and can obliterate your self control if you let it. Always ingest cautiously. Just because it's the less dangerous street drug, designer drug, whatever your view might be on it, doesn't necessarily mean safe. I personally recommend everyone buying from untrusted or unknown sources do at least 1 acetone wash on the snow before putting it into your head, but I know most people don't want to deal with that. Other thing is that habitual coke users tend to have issues getting it up in the bedroom after 12 months or so of frequent use, and SSRI's can completely demolish sex drive, so be mindful of those factors combined. Personally I've found some decent GNC free testosterone level boosters and some viagra to keep me feeling normal or ya know, ready. Which I need less of as I've dialed back on coke intake. Would highly recommend attempting to not make it super habitual. Coke can be super fun and relatively harmless overall if you're overly careful and know what's in your powder or at least attempt to wash out the cuts. Someone else mentioned on here that meth hasn't been used to cut coke but I've seen plenty of batches with amphetamines. It's cheaper and speedy and can fool the infrequent user. Those batches will keep you up for days and keep you redosing just to stop feeling a burn in your throat for a little while. If you find a good dealer stick with them. Be safe out there peeps!


----------



## Jr2020 (Oct 9, 2019)

Also, I came here looking for new or better wash methods besides the acetone wash but.. Question to anyone with a real knowledge on it, has anyone found a dark net vendor with that 90%+ stuff? I've found one vendor with fair prices and with good gear that I can wash and get to 95% which is great but I lose 10% of the product and it takes days. Tired of trying vendors and testing and washing endlessly it seems like. No idea if this is the place to ask but why not try? Thanks!


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jr2020 said:


> Also, I came here looking for new or better wash methods besides the acetone wash but.. Question to anyone with a real knowledge on it, has anyone found a dark net vendor with that 90%+ stuff? I've found one vendor with fair prices and with good gear that I can wash and get to 95% which is great but I lose 10% of the product and it takes days. Tired of trying vendors and testing and washing endlessly it seems like. No idea if this is the place to ask but why not try? Thanks!


Cocca is only in a solid form up to 93% has to be 7% wash to hold and if your getting it anywhere close to % your spending in excesses of 100 thou and this was more then 15 years ago ! And god know what the price is now and it's Shale not Scale in case you wanna say it right in future . avg street level cocca is only about 30% and most think that is fantastic lol. But to those of use who know better it's junk . Real cocca will not make you paranoid that's the cut and you wont be sniffing 8 balls of high test either couple key or card corner bumps will put you right for hours i used to go to the bar and be able to be stone cold sober after a couple of snaps then i would have to order 2 shots and 2 drinks to level off ahh the good old days . But to answer your question about a quick way to know it's the water test and if you wanna know just what your working with for purity get some white ammonia fill a glass about 1/2 way wide mouth glass weigh out a gram of powder then get a set of panty hose tie it off into a corner then dunk the corner in the glass of White ammonia not Reg Ammonia mind you then after it stops fizzing take it out off the glass then take the opposite end and spin it around to dry as fast as you can then weigh it if you start with 1.0g and it .5 then your around 50% .


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jr2020 said:


> Also, I came here looking for new or better wash methods besides the acetone wash but.. Question to anyone with a real knowledge on it, has anyone found a dark net vendor with that 90%+ stuff? I've found one vendor with fair prices and with good gear that I can wash and get to 95% which is great but I lose 10% of the product and it takes days. Tired of trying vendors and testing and washing endlessly it seems like. No idea if this is the place to ask but why not try? Thanks!


Must be breaking down to a paste or you full of shit.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 9, 2019)

And the yellow or lite orange tinge or vain sometimes running threw your work is Acetone . which means it's Rerock


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2019)

This thread is in the wrong section.


----------



## BrewerT (Oct 9, 2019)

I was "lucky" enough to be stationed at the Panama Canal from 99-01 and being a 19yr old young,dumb and full of ego idiot I dabbled. From paste to kilo bales and imho most of what u may find in the States is a mystery garbage . Pure cocaine is incredibly dangerous and super addictive. If it doesn't stop your heart from over indulgence quickly it will rot your mind in soul efficiently then stop your ticker.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2019)

BrewerT said:


> I was "lucky" enough to be stationed at the Panama Canal from 99-01 and being a 19yr old young,dumb and full of ego idiot I dabbled. From paste to kilo bales and imho most of what u may find in the States is a mystery garbage . Pure cocaine is incredibly dangerous and super addictive. If it doesn't stop your heart from over indulgence quickly it will rot your mind in soul efficiently then stop your ticker.








Coke is for the goats.


----------



## Jr2020 (Oct 9, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Must be breaking down to a paste or you full of shit.


I'm not running a high scale lab over here haha my tests are just close and generally rounded estimates. I've tested washed gear and roughly estimated it at 95%. I'm not a huge stickler for exact numbers if it's 93% and I rounded it to 95% I really don't care to be more accurate for myself, it's going up the nose as long as its up there above 90%. Never had it turn to paste on me so I guess I'm off in my estimates by a couple percent. Never claimed to be an expert just have seen and washed a pretty large amount of blow over the years. Doesnt make me a chemist or expert by any means and I'm not claiming that or trying to mislead.


----------



## Tmoney416 (Nov 7, 2019)

Will acetone washing remove levamisole/ is there away to remove levamisole ?


----------



## Renfro (Nov 8, 2019)

Tmoney416 said:


> Will acetone washing remove levamisole/ is there away to remove levamisole ?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/DrugNerds/comments/2gea9t


----------



## djav59 (Nov 8, 2019)

Damn I want some haven't seen it in years .


----------



## canndo (Nov 8, 2019)

Jr2020 said:


> Also, I came here looking for new or better wash methods besides the acetone wash but.. Question to anyone with a real knowledge on it, has anyone found a dark net vendor with that 90%+ stuff? I've found one vendor with fair prices and with good gear that I can wash and get to 95% which is great but I lose 10% of the product and it takes days. Tired of trying vendors and testing and washing endlessly it seems like. No idea if this is the place to ask but why not try? Thanks!



I do have that method. Acetone is only marginally useful anymore. It wont wash the kerosene or diesel out, it wont get the lavamisol out and it does nothing for cocamine which is nearly always the predominant contaminant (cant technically call it a cut or adulterant). I posted all this stuff earlier in this thread.


I predicted that people would post all their mythology on what color the pure stuff is, how it should smell, what it should look like what cuts are.

And they went ahead and did it.


I'm tired of repeating myself. I post here not out of ego but out of a desire to have people know the truth. Enough digging around on the net will verify each and every thing I say.


But foremost I'd this idiotic notion that good, pure cocaine can more than ever so rarely, come out of a make shift "lab" hastily assembled in a fucking JUNGLE, operated by people who perform "steps" that were told them by people who performed "steps" who were told by others, none having more than a fifth grade education, no understanding of basic chemistry and who use non reagent grade chemicals.


You figure that guy in an abandoned bus making meth in a empty coke bottle on a hot plate is going to manage the same purity as an old "black beauty" pharma pill?

No.

So why do people expect anything different from coke?

That stuff "right off the brick" likely has never been stepped on but can STILL be as low as 50 percent. And then there is that levamisol. Do yourself a favor and look into it.

Those pretty flakes folks are posting pictures of here? As might as not, the blow isnt any more pure than any other. But it looks real pretty. Levamisol will do just that.


But yeah, you can go far beyond acetone if you want.


----------



## canndo (Nov 8, 2019)

Renfro said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DrugNerds/comments/2gea9t



Yeah, nice but... um... you are not left with a salt. Unless you like smoky glass pipes and sitting in a room alone with your torch lighter.....


You gotta resalt the base you are left with.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 8, 2019)

Take an eight ball and add some soda... Boil some water and cook it... See what comes back and weigh it... THAT will tell you the real deal... If the shit wont cook,none of it is any good... When you want to test dope,take a fiend with you...


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 8, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Take an eight ball and add some soda... Boil some water and cook it... See what comes back and weigh it... THAT will tell you the real deal... If the shit wont cook,none of it is any good... When you want to test dope,take a fiend with you...


If you don't know how to chef right or never done it before they will leave some of the baking soda behind or if they cook it to long with a heavy flame it's going to burn ie not harden back up already told dude how to test it use White Ammonia not the shit you use to clean your house that is Yellow ammonia use White ammonia only cut one of the leggings of a pair of pantie hose put an 8 ball in the corner of a pantie hose tie a knot on top of the 8 Ball to keep it tight to the corner another knot 1/2 to 3/4 of the way to the top of the legging .

Then grab any wide mouth glass available pour about 1/3 maybe even 1/2 of the glass depending on size of the glass you use is all as long as you can submerge the 8ball your good . Now when you put the powder in the white ammonia it going to start fizzing [ Cooking of the cutting agents] as soon as it stops fizzing take it out grab the knot at the top and take it and swing it in a circle like homie the clowns sock to dry it fast.

Weigh it and it will tell you what you are working with just know this is how you make crack not freebase the White ammonia eats all cutting agents so if you don't have the real deal i wouldn't do it because your going to lose big time ! Oh and make sure you crush all the rock up before a base monkey smokes it because the ammonia like to form pockets when you chef up large batches it will burn the shit out of their lungs and by burn i mean have to go to the hospital coughing up blood burn. I'm sure their are other ways to test it the melt point test and a few others but your talking like you want it lab tested shit get caught by the cop's town /state/federal will all test your product for you for free well it ain't free.

I also told him coke can only be 93% pure it has to be 7% wash to be in a solid form anything higher then that is either a paste or liquid.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 8, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> If you don't know how to chef right or never done it before they will leave some of the baking soda behind or if they cook it to long with a heavy flame it's going to burn ie not harden back up already told dude how to test it use White Ammonia not the shit you use to clean your house that is Yellow ammonia use White ammonia only cut one of the leggings of a pair of pantie hose put an 8 ball in the corner of a pantie hose tie a knot on top of the 8 Ball to keep it tight to the corner another knot 1/2 to 3/4 of the way to the top of the legging .
> 
> Then grab any wide mouth glass available pour about 1/3 maybe even 1/2 of the glass depending on size of the glass you use is all as long as you can submerge the 8ball your good . Now when you put the powder in the white ammonia it going to start fizzing [ Cooking of the cutting agents] as soon as it stops fizzing take it out grab the knot at the top and take it and swing it in a circle like homie the clowns sock to dry it fast.
> 
> ...


I forgot about the ammonia!!! It is the truth!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 9, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> If you don't know how to chef right or never done it before they will leave some of the baking soda behind or if they cook it to long with a heavy flame it's going to burn ie not harden back up already told dude how to test it use White Ammonia not the shit you use to clean your house that is Yellow ammonia use White ammonia only cut one of the leggings of a pair of pantie hose put an 8 ball in the corner of a pantie hose tie a knot on top of the 8 Ball to keep it tight to the corner another knot 1/2 to 3/4 of the way to the top of the legging .
> 
> Then grab any wide mouth glass available pour about 1/3 maybe even 1/2 of the glass depending on size of the glass you use is all as long as you can submerge the 8ball your good . Now when you put the powder in the white ammonia it going to start fizzing [ Cooking of the cutting agents] as soon as it stops fizzing take it out grab the knot at the top and take it and swing it in a circle like homie the clowns sock to dry it fast.
> 
> ...


Yeah,I know first hand that the feds will test your dope for you!!! Just got home from the feds for some GARBAGE DOPE!!! 
After 9/11 all dope got more expensive,but the shit was bad cause people were fucking with the shit every place that it stopped at... By the time you get it you're lucky if it even has any REAL COKE IN IT!!! FUCK THE DOPE GAME!!! WISH I NEVER GOT INVOLVED IN THE FIRST PLACE... PEOPLE ARE PUTTING FENTANYL IN EVERYTHING NOW DAYS!!! EVEN WEED!!! BUT THAT'S ANOTHER STORY FOR ANOTHER THREAD... PEACE BROTHERS AND SISTERS!!!


----------



## Thatstheway (Dec 22, 2019)

What makes it look pearly guys I have had good shit not pearl an good shit pearl just don’t know how people make it look that way


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 22, 2019)

swampgrower said:


> yea but no sting good and bitter and numbs the tongue fast must be good the guy said it was pure but you know how that is.


People put orajel in their nose candy just to make it numb their clients. It's a trick to make them think its better! It comes to the states pure, the dealer steps on it before he sells it too your dude and then your dude will cut it as well. So, something that was 100% pure when it came here is now maybe 30% pure when you get it!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 22, 2019)

Thatstheway said:


> What makes it look pearly guys I have had good shit not pearl an good shit pearl just don’t know how people make it look that way


They just compress it again mostly with baby laxative and that's what makes it shine. Also, most coke is now cut with fentanyl. Good luck with that!


----------



## Thatstheway (Dec 22, 2019)

I’m still confused as to how the shine goes thru it all when you brake it please fill me in lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 22, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> People put orajel in their nose candy just to make it numb their clients. It's a trick to make them think its better! It comes to the states pure, the dealer steps on it before he sells it too your dude and then your dude will cut it as well. So, something that was 100% pure when it came here is now maybe 30% pure when you get it!


Truth


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 22, 2019)

I don't step on anything else but the ground


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Take an eight ball and add some soda... Boil some water and cook it... See what comes back and weigh it... THAT will tell you the real deal... If the shit wont cook,none of it is any good... When you want to test dope,take a fiend with you...


I bet it comes back .8 of actual coke lmfao! I could picture it now!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 22, 2019)

Thatstheway said:


> I’m still confused as to how the shine goes thru it all when you brake it please fill me in lol


See above..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> I bet it comes back .8 of actual coke lmfao! I could picture it now!


Ready to pop the plug!!!


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ready to pop the plug!!!


Get those shiny new pennies ready!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 23, 2019)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> Get those shiny new pennies ready!


Salt rocks and buckshot!!!


----------



## CANNABISCOOPERATIVE (Dec 24, 2019)

swampgrower said:


> ok im curious to how people check the purity of coke? i know the bleach one but im curious to what others are out there.


You can get pretty goo tester kits online for both coke and mdma.


----------



## BeenThereDoneThat.x2 (Mar 9, 2020)

So much shit around


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Mar 25, 2020)

swampgrower said:


> shit its not gritty its in brick forms and when i rub my fingers together it just disapeared into my fingers real smooth like.....no grit at all. shit after the Clorox test it turned to a paste like after i poured out the bleach... im guessin this is bomb shit. i put residue on my finger and put it on my tounge and it went numb and numb my lip lol


It’s almost oily absorbs humidity very easily and last the smell, that one unexplainable smell as close to uncut as you can get


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Mar 25, 2020)

CANNABISCOOPERATIVE said:


> You can get pretty goo tester kits online for both coke and mdma.


If the cokes cut with levimisle it won’t test properly l, the chemical properties are almost identical I don’t think there’s a way to wash it oyt
And I do believe phenecetin can cause the same problems


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Mar 26, 2020)

swampgrower said:


> exactly thats why it first came popular for medicine


Pure does? What if it’s cut?


----------



## Diepukepew (Apr 24, 2020)

Ok I usually don’t post on here I was simply looking up heating points for purity because it’s been a while I don’t mess with drugs much any more sense I got clean but my current job is physically and mentally exhausting I usually take the amphetamines that were prescribed to me and I can just put them down with little cravings that give me some insomnia cocaine has some cravings honestly I don’t see how people ruin there lives over this shit I’m not saying I know every thing about mind altering substances but I’ve dealt with them sense I was a child and cocaine is the first thing I moved around with so I know enough to give my opinion I notice that all the post are from 2010 and most of you were probably kids that did a couple rails and thought you knew it all I’ve seen a lot of different purity’s over the years and recently ran into the purest I’ve ever seen I’m guessing it comes straight from Columbia and no middle man like Mexico stepping on it and raising the price I paid 80 a g for this so I figured it should be good and I got plugged a lot not going to say how much but it was a good amount so the person gets a good price I was guessing it’s been stepped on once or twice obviously to make more profit but I’m going to test it out and see because I’m now thinking it’s straight of the key so now that I proved it know what I’m doing and talking about I need to just say this so no one gets killed or hurt so if your reading this and got this far without getting bored my guess is you got some decent yay you can test it out by the heat test for purity I found that to be the best but if your not convinced by that then you can do a distilled water test if you don’t want to waste your time or don’t have access to distilled water just use regular water if it’s good shit you will know by these two test as for detecting lidocaine or any other question just ask me I will respond with what I know from years of experience and research again disclaimer I don’t have a PhD in drugs lol I just know a lot from experience so It’s possible I won’t know the answer to in depth question but I can point you in the right direction I DO NOT AGREE WITH SUBSTANCE ABUSE I USE THIS STUFF NOW TO JUST GET ME THREW WORK. AND ALSO I ABSOLUTELY DO NOT LIKE ENCOURAGE DRUG DEALERS WELL THE ONES CUTTING I MEAN ITS A PROFIT INDUSTRY I GET IT BEEN THERE BUT HAVE SOME MORALS AND RESPECT FOR YOUR CUSTOMERS AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT ITS CUT WITH IF YOU DONT WANT TO TELL THEM THEN OBVIOUSLY YOUR RIPPING PEOPLE OFF OR YOU HAVE PUT THERE LIFE IN DANGER FOR PROFIT AND YOU SHOULD BE LOCKED AWAY IN A CRIMINALY INSANE ASYLUM BECAUSE YOUR MOST LIKELY A NARCISSISTIC PSYCHOPATH OR SOCIOPATH SO USERS KNOW YOUR DEALER AND LOOK AROUND AND TRY DIFFERENT SUPPLIERS AGAIN I DONT CONDONE OR SUPPORT THE USE OF DRUGS OR THE SELLNG OF IT BUT I UNDERSTAND WHY THIS POST IS JUST TO PROTECT LIVES AND ALSO TO KEEP EVERYONE SAFE AND OUT OF JAIL UNLESS YOUR A PIECE OF SHIT DEALER THAN KINDLY KILL YOUR SELF OR FIND A DIFFERENT LINE OF WORK okay I’m starting to come down so I’m done for now lmfao I leave you with this if you don’t know what your talking about take that know it all attitude somewhere else people are experimenting with substances and your giving wrong advice that could hurt them also put the cocaine down and try lab made amphetamines it’s a more potent safer stimulant that is more rewarding and last wayyy longer and barely any cravings just take some sleeping meds if you can’t sleep stay safe and know your facts and research throughly my friends and fellow mind altering substances researchers oh don’t fuck with opiates any living thing can get addicted to them and it’s almost impossible to get off of


----------



## Diepukepew (Apr 24, 2020)

theexpress said:


> IF YOUR NOT LIEING SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT THAT RAW.. i know how to cut yay with lidocain and laxitives, then put it in a press and spray it with acetone, or strong alcohal...everclear, and brick it back up, but its not the same... an expreianced person will know it will be bricked but brittley


Ok your obviously experienced in stepping on yay to the point your an ass hole that rips his customers off for profit I hope you not charging a high price I hope I’m wrong and your a decent human that keeps his customers happy and safe but you literally bragged about how much you know of cutting so you probably have done it


----------



## Diepukepew (Apr 24, 2020)

theexpress said:


> if you handled ehough soft in your life you can litterly rub your finger over a brick and tell if its raw or not by rubbing a lil coke inbetween your tumb and index finger.... if its oily it raw.......... if its grittyish its stepped on... takes a lil time to get this down.... plus pure coke has that look to it... it like a greyish white and bricked hard has fuck like chalk if its oil based, and sparkley flakes if its that good snorting coke.... aka the fish scale


I don’t know how to like comments on here first time on this site but thanks for spiting knowledge


----------



## Diepukepew (Apr 24, 2020)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I like your rhythm and flow of things
> 
> But anything here you find in America will be cut to SHIT! Anything that slightly stings the nose and makes your heart feel strained after a few lines is cut. Good ass blow will cost about 80 a gram. A 100mg line will set your straight !


Dude I’m sorry I have to it says your a well known member so I take it you’ve been doing this a while but I’m noticing in your reply’s and comments that your taking research from the internet with the once or twice you’ve had tried yay I read your other post some things are pretty accurate but your vocab and just how your description is being laid out it’s to uniformed you were obviously inexperienced with this drug when you posted this shit but you have some good knowledge as well so maybe you just spent to much time and gave to much thought into the feelings of it FYI just stumbled upon the best I’ve ever had and my nose is fucked after two rails so yeah raw can fuck it up Not trying to discredit you just informing people


----------



## Diepukepew (Apr 24, 2020)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Now that experience sounds pure, and untouched by greedy fingers


Oh my bad dude I blasted the wrong guy for going to in depth and uniform of the feelings but still you don’t know what your talking about here you even tried to recover from it I earlier posts lmao I hope your knowledge has gotten larger about this subject just stop writing if your not sure about what your saying you will end up giving bad advice and could hurt people hope your safe and did more research


----------



## Diepukepew (Apr 24, 2020)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Just because it numbs doesn't mean its good... actually thats a impurity right there. I'll settle for a fairly decent pile of cocaine... but its something I cannot indulge in. I'm a man who cherishes the purity of drugs lols


 I agree with this one for sure I can’t get into this shit as well it’s just a waste of money for a short high with little euphoria it will make you broke in just little time honestly lab amphetamines are cheaper and more potent of a stimulant also safer and last way longer with little craving I don’t use just for the feeling like I used to I use it as a performance drug lately but I ran out early so I had to get some yay to make it through my job #imnottalkingaboutbackwoodsmeth it’s prescribed shit it’s safer and professionally made


----------



## Diepukepew (Apr 24, 2020)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> My bad! Yes, I don't know where my mind was at. It in fact does numb naturally, thus COCA


Nice save lmfao this is the moment he or she realized to check mutable websites for info before running his mouth


----------



## Diepukepew (Apr 24, 2020)

Puffer Fish said:


> Dear brother ... before the product arrives at your guys place ... it get's stepped many times along the way. (the product must be shipped and therefore changes many hands ... and let's be honest, people are greedy) Obviously the quality of the product at hand depending on the quantity your buddy moves. _So think clearly about your source and what he mainly moves_. He might say that it is pure ... but that is because he did not cut it himself. In terms of numbness ... the one you speak of ... _as it seems_ ... might be attributed to many cut agents. As per NDA's post, lidocaine is one of them novacane is another both producing the same effect. There are others. But that is not the scope of this thread.
> The more I learn the more I realize that I know nothing (as there is so much to know ... and not enough time) ... but I have learned from my travels to South America ... what the real deal tastes like. It has been very hard since these trips to replicate the sensation of locally purchased product no matter how pure it was claimed to be.
> The numbness is felt first through your nasal passage ... at first. Following the 'drip' as the substance travels down your system, your head starts feeling like it is turning into 'styrofoam' of sort (my best analogy)... then you get gust of rushes along your shoulders/back area and moves down through your extremities. Think of cool breeze as it hits warm body (as you step out of a shower) feeling. Little hairs on your arms ... do the feel like they want to reach to the sky ... like you got zapped with electric current .... do you feel that ?
> 
> Obviously I share my experiences and how my brain perceives the substance. I have discussed this extensively with friends during insufflation at many sessions. As also after the experience ... effects have been identical ... hence this base line ... and my rant on the subject.


You obviously haven’t had good cocaine before lol but you are right about knowing your source and what it’s cut with


----------



## Diepukepew (Apr 24, 2020)

swampgrower said:


> ok im curious to how people check the purity of coke? i know the bleach one but im curious to what others are out there.


Ok I’m done blasting the comments on your post from 2010 I was just proving and hoping you realize to research these things well before you do something you know little about hope your safe there were a couple off comments on here that pointed you in the right direction just most of them were full of shit


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (May 2, 2020)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> No pure cocaine numbs too. That was it's first purpose after all.


Levamisole also has the same affects as coke, and it’s hard to remove due to the properties being almost identical, good coke doesn’t numb when you do it, if your face and throat go completely numb it’s cut.
It also shouldn’t plug your nose.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (May 2, 2020)

theexpress said:


> if you handled ehough soft in your life you can litterly rub your finger over a brick and tell if its raw or not by rubbing a lil coke inbetween your tumb and index finger.... if its oily it raw.......... if its grittyish its stepped on... takes a lil time to get this down.... plus pure coke has that look to it... it like a greyish white and bricked hard has fuck like chalk if its oil based, and sparkley flakes if its that good snorting coke.... aka the fish scale


Also if it absorbs humidity like no tomorrow and ends up like playdoh


----------



## canndo (May 22, 2020)

Diepukepew said:


> Dude I’m sorry I have to it says your a well known member so I take it you’ve been doing this a while but I’m noticing in your reply’s and comments that your taking research from the internet with the once or twice you’ve had tried yay I read your other post some things are pretty accurate but your vocab and just how your description is being laid out it’s to uniformed you were obviously inexperienced with this drug when you posted this shit but you have some good knowledge as well so maybe you just spent to much time and gave to much thought into the feelings of it FYI just stumbled upon the best I’ve ever had and my nose is fucked after two rails so yeah raw can fuck it up Not trying to discredit you just informing people


If your stuff is "pure" (its not) then the presence of acetone, benzene, kerosene or any other of the widely used solvents in clandestine chemistry will "fuck your nose up"

Putting any powder into your sinuses might well do that, however, well made, pure cocaine hcl up there has a minimal effect.

It is highly hygroscopic, a gram will easily and quickly dissolve in a ml of water and the ph is fairly neutral.


----------



## canndo (May 22, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Levamisole also has the same affects as coke, and it’s hard to remove due to the properties being almost identical, good coke doesn’t numb when you do it, if your face and throat go completely numb it’s cut.
> It also shouldn’t plug your nose.



These folklore tales....


Cocaine is the first topical anesthetic and is still used for that purpose. It will rapidly numb any mucous membrane.

Your face growing "numb" may indicate purity or it might indicate an adulterant that is also an anesthetic.


But let's look at it from a logical perspective. Of all the benign adulterants, why would anyone chose a numbing agent unless it was intended to mimic the effects of the original substance.


----------



## canndo (May 22, 2020)

I post this over and over again. Cut or not, if you get a white powder in brick form it is not going to be "pure".

Period. 

What you are getting is the product of people with at best a grade school education using second or third rate solvents in a JUNGLE.

If it isn't tampered with, it can still be filled with a number of other alcoloids with any variety of psychoactive effects, or none at all.


----------



## Postwarsoup (Jun 2, 2020)

swampgrower said:


> ok im curious to how people check the purity of coke? i know the bleach one but im curious to what others are out there.


Buy a test kit online,, put a gram on a spoon with some ammonia on it,, cook it off and weigh the end rock what's left of the gram, say 0.85 ,,, roughly 85% coke,,,, and or simply put water in a glass poor some coke in,,, if you can't see any residue your good,, if there's stuff floating around in the glass ,, your coke is cut


----------



## canndo (Jun 3, 2020)

Postwarsoup said:


> Buy a test kit online,, put a gram on a spoon with some ammonia on it,, cook it off and weigh the end rock what's left of the gram, say 0.85 ,,, roughly 85% coke,,,, and or simply put water in a glass poor some coke in,,, if you can't see any residue your good,, if there's stuff floating around in the glass ,, your coke is cut



What you have done is stripped the salt off the stuff.


I believe it amounts to about 15 percent. So if you have .85 gram of base then you had pure cocaine hcl to begin with.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 5, 2020)

The best way to check cocaine purity is in a lamborghini, wearing leather loafers without socks, and a blazer over a v-neck t-shirt. Sunglasses. Douché stylee!


----------



## Postwarsoup (Jun 5, 2020)

Hahahahahaahhahaha best reply to that post yet


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jun 18, 2020)

canndo said:


> These folklore tales....
> 
> 
> Cocaine is the first topical anesthetic and is still used for that purpose. It will rapidly numb any mucous membrane.
> ...





*Abstract*
Levamisole is an imidazothiazole chemical most frequently used as an antihelminthic agent in cattle. Over the last decade, levamisole has been increasingly encountered as an additive in both powder and crack cocaine. A white powder with a “fish scale” appearance, the chemical is physically similar to powder cocaine. _In vivo_, levamisole is metabolized to aminorex, a compound with amphetamine-like psychostimulatory properties and a long half-life; _a priori_, this property allows levamisole to potentiate and prolong the stimulatory effects of cocaine while bulking up the drug to increase profit for the dealer. As use of cocaine cut with levamisole becomes more prevalent, complications directly attributable to the chemical are increasingly being recognized


When cokes cut with it, it’s almost impossible to wash it out.Even cooking it due to the fact they both have nearly the same melting point and their properties are near identical.and to remove it is a long process and you don’t get it all out.
That’s why it’s used. You can buck a one into 4 and no one would know unless you have a test kit.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jun 26, 2020)

It's all been stepped on numerous times these days. Get a pure copper penny (before 1982) and shine it up. Mix a little water and baking soda with your stepped on powder. Heat it up a bit in a tablespoon. The pure coke will attach to the copper penny. Now base it. Your welcome. Science baby !!!!


----------



## canndo (Jun 30, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> *Abstract*
> Levamisole is an imidazothiazole chemical most frequently used as an antihelminthic agent in cattle. Over the last decade, levamisole has been increasingly encountered as an additive in both powder and crack cocaine. A white powder with a “fish scale” appearance, the chemical is physically similar to powder cocaine. _In vivo_, levamisole is metabolized to aminorex, a compound with amphetamine-like psychostimulatory properties and a long half-life; _a priori_, this property allows levamisole to potentiate and prolong the stimulatory effects of cocaine while bulking up the drug to increase profit for the dealer. As use of cocaine cut with levamisole becomes more prevalent, complications directly attributable to the chemical are increasingly being recognized
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure why you quoted me here.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 30, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> The best way to check cocaine purity is in a lamborghini, wearing leather loafers without socks, and a blazer over a v-neck t-shirt. Sunglasses. Douché stylee!


 I thought applying it to nipples and holding on was the best measurement system.
All you had to do is ask.
Hotter they were, more likely they were coke fiends.


----------



## canndo (Jul 1, 2020)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> It's all been stepped on numerous times these days. Get a pure copper penny (before 1982) and shine it up. Mix a little water and baking soda with your stepped on powder. Heat it up a bit in a tablespoon. The pure coke will attach to the copper penny. Now base it. Your welcome. Science baby !!!!


Why?


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 27, 2020)

researchkitty said:


> toss a pinch of powder in a glass of water. Whatever floats and doesnt dissolve instantly is the cutting agents............. If it all dissolves in a second or two, then enjoy your night and smile wide.


This right here is the simplest method. If it dissolves it's proper


----------



## canndo (Jul 28, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> This right here is the simplest method. If it dissolves it's proper


Plenty of sugars dissolve even more quickly than coke.


----------



## jollyboy (Sep 19, 2020)

canndo said:


> I post this over and over again. Cut or not, if you get a white powder in brick form it is not going to be "pure".
> 
> Period.
> 
> ...


There's been stuff coming out of the dam over the last few years that has been tested at 98% purity by Energy Control (Spanish lab), so it's as close to pure as anything pharmaceutical, there are some serious producers around. Usually your looking at the 70-90% range for high grade stuff though


----------



## jollyboy (Sep 19, 2020)

canndo said:


> These folklore tales....
> 
> 
> Cocaine is the first topical anesthetic and is still used for that purpose. It will rapidly numb any mucous membrane.
> ...


Benzo is one of the most common cuts? That's what gives you the numb face, coke has a slight numbing effect but nothing like a benzo cut.

If really want to know how pure it is, get it lab tested, send it to Energy Control if you are in Europe, or any dutch lab if you can get there, not sure about the US. If you can't do that do an acetone wash (although that won't get rid of levamisol) or, ideally, and if you can get it, an diethyl ether wash. An ether wash will leave only cocaine assuming it's not got any unusual adulterants in there to start with


----------



## canndo (Sep 19, 2020)

jollyboy said:


> Benzo is one of the most common cuts? That's what gives you the numb face, coke has a slight numbing effect but nothing like a benzo cut.
> 
> If really want to know how pure it is, get it lab tested, send it to Energy Control if you are in Europe, or any dutch lab if you can get there, not sure about the US. If you can't do that do an acetone wash (although that won't get rid of levamisol) or, ideally, and if you can get it, an diethyl ether wash. An ether wash will leave only cocaine assuming it's not got any unusual adulterants in there to start with



Cocaine is still used for nasal and I believe eye surgery. It is one of the best topical anesthetics. I assure you, that freeze you get is from cocaine hcl.

And cocamine will not wash out with acetone. I suspect it will not with either either. I'd have to check.

This is the biggest problem with jungle cocaine. Everyone thinks it is pure at the onset and people just cut it afterward. It can have as much as 35 percent cocamine right off the brick.


----------



## canndo (Sep 19, 2020)

jollyboy said:


> There's been stuff coming out of the dam over the last few years that has been tested at 98% purity by Energy Control (Spanish lab), so it's as close to pure as anything pharmaceutical, there are some serious producers around. Usually your looking at the 70-90% range for high grade stuff though



You folks must be getting it from a real lab, one that burns off the other elements.


Good for you and your folks.


I never liked 95 plus pure, it is too teeth grinding, too edgy. I like a bit more coalkoloid mix.


----------

